# PC doesnt start - Mobo issue? Advice pls



## warrior047 (May 5, 2016)

Hello Friends, 

Issue: Mobo got bricked 5 years ago and got it repaired at an expense. But ever since then, system performed real slow and was getting stuck. Also bought a 2 GB RAM but only a slight improvement. System doesn't perform good yet. There used to be a graphic card but its fan didn't work and ultimately it died.

Currently system doesn't start successfully. When power is on, system tries to boot and then total power off in cabinet. Not sure if its a PSU issue.

Below is the existing config:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3000.0 MHz - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
CPU Platform: Socket AM2
CPU Code Name: Windsor

Motherboard Model: ASUS M2N-VM DVI
Motherboard Chipset: nVidia nForce 630a (MCP68)

Memory Type: Transcend 2 GB DDR2-SDRAM 400.0 MHz (PC2-6400) (Model: JM800QLU-2G)
Drive Model: Seagate ST3250310AS - 250 GB


What might be the issue? Guess its Mobo. I want to upgrade the same with new Mobo and RAM if required. Can i use the same PSU and all others except mobo and RAM?

Its only for pure browsing, Watching x264 mkv (My current one doesn't play an mkv smooth and it stucks frequently) , normal office work and playing games which are basic. No graphic card required.


----------



## quicky008 (May 8, 2016)

Motherboards for older amd cpus are pretty hard to find these days,if you wish to change your current config then i suggest going for a core 2 duo based setup which will serve perfectly fine for the tasks you've mentioned,and it won't cost much either as currently you can get a c2d cpu with mobo for as low as 2500 or less (you'll find many sellers offering these components at low prices on sites like ebay,olx etc) and it will allow you to reuse your DDR2 ram and PSU as well.


----------



## warrior047 (May 28, 2016)

Thank u...does it mean the replacement motherboard is difficult? Can i use the remaining components as is if i can get a motherboard...if its a new one, how can i check the compatibility? Pls let me know based on my components listed out.

Should i also change processor, SMPS and RAM? RAM is mandate i guess based on motherboard


----------



## quicky008 (May 28, 2016)

Yes,motherboards for older amd cpus are not as widely available as their intel counterparts.Still if you wish to buy a new mobo for your existing amd cpu,make sure it supports its particular socket type ie AM2(as per your description in the first post)-if the socket type is same,it will certainly work with your cpu.You can reuse your old ddr2 ram if the new motherboard supports ddr2,and your hdd should work with any current mobo as its a SATA drive.


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2016)

[MENTION=117915]warrior047[/MENTION] - if you are ok with buying from ebay then I think you can still find motherboard for your cpu.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello friends, 
Unable to get the motherboard elsewhere. Can you pls recommend any alternative?


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 4, 2016)

Can I use AM2+ socket motherboard as well? For the processor, AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 3000.0 MHz - AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+

- - - Updated - - -

Biostar MCP6P-M2+ GeForce 6150 Socket AM2+ mATX Motherboard is the only one i get maybe


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2016)

That motherboard is for cpus upto 95W TDP but your's is a 125W cpu. So the cpu with this motherboard may or may not boot. But even if it works you can't guarantee it's longevity or stability. On the plus side if the cpu boots you can try lowering cpu core voltage and clock speed to stay within TDP limit of the motherboard.


----------

